# benötige Hilfe beim Verfassen eines Konzeptes



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich benötige mal eure Hilfe. Und zwar muß ich für meine Vordiplomspräsentation ein Konzept verfassen, welches dann neben meine Arbeit gehängt wird. Vorgegeben ist Eine DinA4 Seite mit Layout. In diesem muß sich dann ein inhaltliches und eine visuelles Konzept befinden.
Ich hab mich nun mal an das inhaltliche Konzept gesetzt udn würde nun gerne von euch wissen ob man das so schreiben kann oder ob ich zu weit abgeschweift bin oder was sonst noch rein muß. Ihr habt doch bestimmt schon Erfahrung mit dem Verfassen von Konzepten. Ich weniger sonst müßte ich mich auch nicht an euch wenden.
Das Thema ist "ungesundes Essverhalten":
inhaltliches Konzept:



> Das Thema »Ungesundes Esseverhalten« hat sich aus der Idee herraus entwickelt das ich Diäten behandeln wollte. Während der Regerge hatt sich dann das gesamte Thema immer mehr in den Themenbereich »ungesundes Essverhalten/gestörtes Essverhalten« verschoben.
> Da ich das Thema nicht, wie sonst üblich mit den stereotypen Vorher- Nacherbildern bearbeiten wollte kamm mir der Fund von Diättagebüchern während meiner Regerge zugute. Diese Tagebücher schildern sehr eindrücklich was die betroffenen Personen tagtäglich durchmachen, psychisch wie physisch.
> Das Thema wird in unserer Gesellschaft auch immer wichtiger da ein großer Anteil der Bevölkerung, sogar auch schon viele Kinder und Jugendliche unter Essstörungen, oft einhergehend mit einem gesundheitsschädlichen Übergewicht leiden. Viele Menschen nehmen diese Entwicklung nur schehmenhaft war und realisieren garnicht wie wichtig dieses Thema ist, da schon ein Übergewicht von 20 Kg das Risiko zu Erkranken um 50% steigert.
> Um den Betrachter auch die Bedeutung gewisser Erkrankungen und Sachverhalte näher zubringen habe ich neben den Tagebüchern auch einen informellen Text verwendet. Dieser soll dem Betrachter gewisse themenzpezifische Begriffe und thematisches Allgemeinwissen näher erläutern. Natürlich ist dies auf einem Plakat und in Anbetracht des sehr großen Themengebietes nur in einem gewissen Umfang möglich.



Das visuelle folgt noch, obwohl ihr das dann aj nur bewerten könnt wenn ihr auch die Arbeit gesehen habt  .

Hoffe jemand erbarmt sich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## versuch13 (2. Juli 2006)

Hi, mal abgesehen von der Rechtschreibung, dass musst du auf jeden Fall noch korrigieren, find ich es recht informativ, aber ich habe auch noch kein Vordiplom. ^^
Um wirklich beurteilen zu können ob das Konzept inhaltlich so in Ordnung ist müßte man ja auch die Präsentation kennen.


Grüße und viel Glück


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juli 2006)

Hi, danke erst mal. ja das mit der Rechtschreibung hab ich grad gemerkt. Also vom Inhalt stimmt das schon. Mir ging es darum ob das nicht vielleicht schon über ein Konzept hinausgeht, vorallem der untere Bereich des Textes.
Muß mal schauen ob ich mein VD als PDF noch kleienr bekomme, hatt im Moment 36 MB.
Die Präsentation läuft an sich so ab das wir morgen die Plakate aufhängen und dann am Dienstag halt darüber vor unseren Dozenten und Zuschauern sprechen müssen, bin jetzt schon enrvös  .


----------



## versuch13 (2. Juli 2006)

Meinst du diesen Teil?



> Um den Betrachter auch die Bedeutung gewisser Erkrankungen und Sachverhalte näher zubringen habe ich neben den Tagebüchern auch einen informellen Text verwendet. Dieser soll dem Betrachter gewisse themenzpezifische Begriffe und thematisches Allgemeinwissen näher erläutern. Natürlich ist dies auf einem Plakat und in Anbetracht des sehr großen Themengebietes nur in einem gewissen Umfang möglich.



--> Ich denke dass ist so in Ordnung, du gehst ja auf die verwendeten Mittel ein.



Wenn etwas zu weit geht, ist das dieser Teil hier:



> Das Thema wird in unserer Gesellschaft auch immer wichtiger da ein großer Anteil der Bevölkerung, sogar auch schon viele Kinder und Jugendliche unter Essstörungen, oft einhergehend mit einem gesundheitsschädlichen Übergewicht leiden. Viele Menschen nehmen diese Entwicklung nur schehmenhaft war und realisieren garnicht wie wichtig dieses Thema ist, da schon ein Übergewicht von 20 Kg das Risiko zu Erkranken um 50% steigert.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juli 2006)

Ich meinte den Teil:


> Das Thema wird in unserer Gesellschaft auch immer wichtiger da ein großer Anteil der Bevölkerung, sogar auch schon viele Kinder und Jugendliche unter Essstörungen, oft einhergehend mit einem gesundheitsschädlichen Übergewicht leiden. Viele Menschen nehmen diese Entwicklung nur schehmenhaft war und realisieren garnicht wie wichtig dieses Thema ist, da schon ein Übergewicht von 20 Kg das Risiko zu Erkranken um 50% steigert.


Ich denke ich werde ihn raus nehmen, der Text funktioniert ja auch ohne dem Teil. Und die Länge des Textes insgesammt passt dann auch wieder auf das DinA4 Format. Weil ich muß den Text noch ins Englische übersetzen.


----------

